
Ask HN: Django templates are a tad bit annoying to set up. Right? - pX0r
So, I like django templates, a lot, and I have used them quite a bit. The sheer variety of built-in tags and filters and the ability to define custom ones is great...<p>Here&#x27;s what I don&#x27;t like: the effort that goes into setting up a fresh template starting from a raw HTML page.<p>Every time I start a new project I need to lookup-up django docs for these info nuggets:<p><pre><code>  - Where and how to place the template in the project folder

  - How to deal with &quot;static assets&quot; such as JS, CSS and images  

  - Painstakingly inserting static tags and wrapping the &#x27;href&#x27;s and the &#x27;src&#x27;s in it ...

</code></pre>
Besides, the above is just the necessary first step and the real work of wiring-up the context variables is still ahead of us...<p>When I had freshly started with django I did find this a tad bit overwhelming. Today, if you are a fresher to django - do you feel this way?<p>After working on several django projects I find this &quot;template deal&quot; to be somewhat of an annoyance. If you are a django veteran - do you too feel this way?<p>Would love to know your thoughts and opinions on this.
======
federicobond
I have quite a few years of experience with Django and in general, I have
found it to be quite easy to set up. I don't think you can avoid much of what
you describe with any other template engine, in Python or any other platform.

